# I made a logo!



## vedwards (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello!

So, I'm kind of addicted to the whole soaping thing. I'm contemplating opening a business at some point (though not yet - not even close!). I have a lot of things to do first. Learn more, set up a website and etc. But I did make myself a logo and name, so I can at least post on instagram with it. I already have an etsy store where I sell digital goods, so I would just change it over.

Anyhoo - I'd love opinions on the logo. I tried to make it so it could stand alone or with the circle. Since I am a high school librarian and author by day, the name seemed too punny to resist.  And think of the bookish soap puns you could make!

Thank you in advance, and thank you so much for taking time to read and comment on posts. I have learned so much on this board already!

Vanessa


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm no expert on logo designs, but I just wanted to say that I  absolutely _love_ the name you came up with! Very clever!


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Oct 28, 2016)

As an ex school librarian myself, I get it and love it.


----------



## Viore (Oct 28, 2016)

This li(ye)brarian loves it!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 28, 2016)

From a graphics point of view it could be a little simpler. There might be too many lines.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 28, 2016)

While we all know that a hand made soap will contain lye, having it so plainly might well cause people to spew out this sort of claptrap : "Your soap contains lye? I just don't want any product that is made up of any chemicals, especially lye. I only want vegan, gluten-free, hypoallergenic, free range, organic, decaffeinated, totally moisturizing, extra bubbly soaps with no lye. And the labels have to be written by blind Buddhist monks."


----------



## vedwards (Oct 28, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> While we all know that a hand made soap will contain lye, having it so plainly might well cause people to spew out this sort of claptrap : "Your soap contains lye? I just don't want any product that is made up of any chemicals, especially lye. I only want vegan, gluten-free, hypoallergenic, free range, organic, decaffeinated, totally moisturizing, extra bubbly soaps with no lye. And the labels have to be written by blind Buddhist monks."



lol. This is true. I did think about that, but I loved the pun more.... I suppose I could always change it if people seem to steer clear! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 28, 2016)

I also like it! Besides, at least it can open up the chance to explain it to people


----------



## vedwards (Oct 28, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> From a graphics point of view it could be a little simpler. There might be too many lines.



I'm still debating that one too! I have a while before it really has to be decided - thanks!!!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 28, 2016)

As a soaper I am in love with the name. lye might turn some people off though...but then there are people looking for "old fashioned lye soap".


----------



## Arimara (Oct 28, 2016)

vedwards said:


> lol. This is true. I did think about that, but I loved the pun more.... I suppose I could always change it if people seem to steer clear! :mrgreen:



That blows chunks if you had to change that name. Before I started soaping, I would have definitely asked about the name. It's awesome.


----------



## HowieRoll (Oct 28, 2016)

I _very_ much like the simplicity of the logo design.  It has an old-timey apothecary feel to it yet with a modern twist.  And, of course, the name is fantastic!  I also like the shade of green as it shows up on my monitor, but keep waffling back and forth about how it works as a big circle encompassing the rectangular logo.  Trouble is, I'm not graphically-inclined enough to offer any other suggestions.  And maybe it works just fine when sized down to a fit on a bar of soap.  All in all, nicely done!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 28, 2016)

I love the name! I'm not too sure about the logo though. I really like the interior part; the box with your font choice reminds me of a card catalog and reinforces your name. 

I'm just not sure about the circle around it. Maybe the outline is too thick or modern or something. Sorry, feel free to ignore me.


----------



## Susie (Oct 28, 2016)

LOVE the name, love the interior part of the logo, not crazy about the huge circle.  I think just your interior on a horizontal rectangle without a color would be perfect.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm with Susie & snappy . . . love the play on words but think I prefer it without the green outer circle.  The color actually draws my eye away from the logo and on a label you're going to want as much 'real estate' as possible for additional text.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2016)

I think your name is very clever, and I agree with Snappy about the interior rectangle part looking like a card catalog label. It totally works. I don't think you need the big circle, but I like simple. If you want a little color on your label, would it be hard to color in the little bubbles under the name? I'm thinking either one color on all, or colors to correspond to your scent (like shades of purple for lavender, or yellow for lemon, etc). But, like I said, I tend to like plain and understated so if you want 'more', go for the colored circle. What about making the circle smaller, and having the 'nameplate' overlaid across it, so that the circle is peeking out from behind at the top and bottom.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 28, 2016)

The above few posts are saying exactly what I'm thinking (you're the lyebrarian... I'm in the print biz). One thing my son, the graphic designer and artist always told me is pay attention to where your eye is drawn. Mine's not sure where to look with your logo in the circle. My first thought was "think about antique labels"... rectangles inside rectangles, not rectangles in circles. At one point I found myself thinking about a square peg in a round hole. Love, love, love the name, though! That is sheer awesomeness!


----------



## crispysoap (Oct 28, 2016)

Love the name  I agree with the others, I find the circle a wee bit distracting.


----------



## vedwards (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I will be taking the circle and color off (though I might use it in the bubbles. We'll see). I left it for now on instagram, but for anything else I"ll be removing it - you're right, its too distracting and it doesn't really work. 

Thank you much! I really love the name as well, so I don't plan on changing it unless something drastic happens. Hopefully it'll all work out!


----------



## TBandCW (Oct 29, 2016)

I like it!  I'd make the font bigger though.  I like the circle because it draws attention to the label.


----------

